# Yahoo- Baidu, Bronco Drilling, Winnebago, Zoran: U.S. Equity Movers (Bloomberg)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sept. 14 (Bloomberg) -- Shares of the following companies are having unusual moves in U.S. trading today. Stock symbols are in parentheses, and prices are as of 2 p.m. in New York.View the full article


----------

